# Fin Curling



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Since Demetri Faust is my first CT I've never had to deal with fin curling before but Demetri is starting to get it. Its not too bad but I want to try to nip it in the bud asap. I'll post pics on this thread later so you can see him before and after.

Here are my specs:


4 gallon tank cycled
top fin 10 HOB filter.. buffered
plastic/silk plants
natural gravel
30w CFL Desk Lamp (buffered by a brown napkin so its not so bright)
tank mates... one mystery snail on loan from my 10gallon.. removed today
Here are my prams as of today (pre 50% water change):


pH- 7.5ppm
Ammonia- less than .25ppm but more than 0 (bc it needed a pwc)
Nitrite- 0ppm
Nitrate- less than 10ppm but more than 5ppm

So what can I do to stop the fin curling? I think it is caused by hard water.. what can I do to soften it without hurting Demetri?

Thanks


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Try Softening it gradually?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty positive it's from over-exposed to ammonia for an extended amount of time (AKA being in a petstore cup for just that long). You won't believe how bad the curling on my betta, from Petsmart, was. It hasn't healed, but it doesn't affect them either (The tail itself, I mean. The amount of ammonia-exposure might, however...)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I Agree


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

ChristinaRoss helped me with this a while ago because one of my CT's came with curled fins. Some of the time it's from being cramped in the little cups and it could be from ammonia also. She said that if they're in direct sunlight it can help straighten the rays out. Hold on, let me try to find the post.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not from being in the cup.. he had straight fins when I bought him. Since I've had him they've started curling.. so its not from ammonia because I do water changes religiously.

I can't put him in direct sunlight.. the tank has to stay where it is.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a tough situation...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there some kind of medicine?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It's possible he didn't get it immediately. The only thing I know with fin curling is ammonia, but wouldn't be surprised if there are other causes (i have veiltails). Never had a crowntail, either.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Fin curling can be caused by poor water quality and hard water. My water is very hard.. I'm trying to figure out what I can put in it to soften the water that is still safe for the fish.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a first hearing hard-water. Good to know, I'll keep it in mind. 

Bloo, I think 1f2f is the type of person who strays away from medication at all times, unless I'm mistaken? But I know that I hate medications as well...and I don't think there's medication for that either, or at least never heard of it?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not an illness per se so there aren't any medications for it. And yes I only use natural remedies in my tanks if I can help it.

Fin curling is more of a water quality issue


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Fin curling can be caused by poor water quality and hard water. My water is very hard.. I'm trying to figure out what I can put in it to soften the water that is still safe for the fish.


Do those fizzy tablets do it?
I dont think they do but it was worth a shot...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't find the thread, sorry.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Bloo - fizzy tablets? 

1f2f, this may not be the most convenient for you, but indian almond leaves are supposed to soften the water for the bettas. (If I'm really wrong, then it hardens it instead...). However it does also tint the water brown-ish to make it a much more natural habitat. Only thing on my mind right now. 

You could try another water source as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm.. I'll look into the IAL's.. I'm hoping to get some from somebody in my fish group anyways.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

From a quick google, I could get from it was that it hardens the betta's scales, drops pH, etc. Hopefully it does nicely for you.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Bloo - fizzy tablets?


Yeah, You know those little white things you put in the water?
******Sigh******


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Umm...yeah... that doesn't help, lol. But I don't recall any sort of tablet softening water anyways.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

There's a girl from Singapore on Aquabid who I got my IAL from. I got a huge bag (100 leaves) for 12.50 (includes shipping). I think it took a week. She was super sweet and very easy to deal with.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?waterc&1268193607

Grade C she calls them. They're fine. They might have a small hole here and there but they're thick and nice. I've had mine clipped in the tanks for over a week and they're still in great shape.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks vaygirl.. If no one in my fish club has some they're willing to give me I'll look her up . On another forum I read attinson's betta spa works too.. I might pick some of that up in the mean time.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm I may look into that too. Dantes top fins are curled.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You're welcome. I got them for Tango. You can see how his curl in my avatar pic. So far I don't see too much of a change but it hasn't been very long.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Umm...yeah... that doesn't help, lol. But I don't recall any sort of tablet softening water anyways.


It was worth a shot!


----------



## Mollzo (Aug 7, 2011)

I just got my betta yesterday, and his dorsal fins, and anal fins are curled, and he has red spots on his head and around his gills, is that a serious issue that warrants returning him to PetsMart? Also, how can I treat his fins? I want a happy, healthy fishy. Any tips and tricks would be fantastic! Thank you!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its better if you start a new thread than dragging up a year old thread.

If you look at the sticky under the disease section you can start a new thread and fill out the questions in that sticky so we can help you better.


----------

